# 2007 NABBA Mr United Kingdom - Results



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

First off, I would like to apologies to the competitors for the dismal organization backstage. as stage manager it is my responsability to hold my hands up and take the blame. Ordinarily we run a much better and smoother run backstage and I wholeheartedly apologies to any competitors who felt let down in any way.

Now on to more positive things!

I have to say the standard amonst competitors was absolutely awesome, every single competito looked fantastic, and you will see by the names of those competing just how good the standard was.

First timers

1st :- Carl Ruston

2nd:- Pat Ryan

3rd:- Philip Gregory

Also Competed :- Craig Bamford, Jonathan Donnelly, Gary Carter,

Matthew Piper, Daniel Hopkins, Kris Uzunor,

Under 18

1st :- Alexander Clarke

2nd:- Rob Newbold

3rd:-

Under 21

1st :- Aiden Travers

2nd:- Jamie Harris

3rd:- Paul Faichley

Also competed :- Paul Mettam, Jack Yates

Novice

1st :- Edwin Narnor

2nd:- Alex Bates

3rd:- Gary Cunliffe

Also competed :- Boris Bacini, Adam Vergerson, Michael Lawrenson,

Gustavo Diaz, Gary Little, Jon Tuplin. Philip Virone

Masters O40

1st :- Brian Connolly

2nd:- Robbie McRobbie

3rd:- Andrew Binch

Also competed :- Derek Jones, Deny Hoyle, Richard Clapham

Masters o50

1st :- Roy Caunce

2nd:- Pat Collard

3rd:- Billy Summers

Also competed :- Mick Vaughn, Marty Yates-Brown

Toned Figure

1st :- Natalie Wood

2nd:- Andrea Felstead

3rd:- Nicola Thomas

Also competed :- Meya Kahil, Michelle Johnston

Figure

1st :- Lesley Haswell

Class 4

1st :- Graham Park

2nd:- Carl McVitie

3rd:- Stephen Lloyd

Also competed :- Chris Pike, Brandon Marjoram, Jason Barnett

Class 3

1st :- Rob Clapham

2nd:- Mark Stevenson

3rd:- Mark Oakes

Also competed :- Shaun Watson, Steve Bourton, Dave Stecca, John McLoughlin

Class 2

1st :- Andrew James

2nd:- Luke Nichols

3rd:- Barry Vormawah

Also competed :- Sam Cullingworht, Geoff Baston, Perry Crick, Aalex MacDowald

Class 1

1st :- Russel Freakley

2nd:- Dan Jumaa

3rd:- Michael Stockell

Also competed :- Shaun Reynolds, Michael Kennedy

Overall Winner :- Andrew James

A big thanks to our 3 guest stars who did a stirling job:- Hutch, Karen Bricklebank & Stuart Core

I can highly recommend all three of these to anyone looking for a professional guest spot to be performed at a show!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

A nice little heart-warmer.

Just found out that the collection we did for the Macmillan fund raised just over £400.

for those who don't know the Macmillan fund provides help for people suffering from cancer.

Big round of applause for all who gave generously!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Neil, I for one didn't notice any poor organisation back stage, as a competitor from my perspective everything was good. There where loads of competitors around I thought you did a brilliant job. It was a great show as it always is, I for one thoroughly enjoyed it.

Mind you I didn't think the photographer lying on the stairs did much to aid getting between the warm up and stage ;-)

Being a bit preoccupied I failed to notice there was a collection, who can I send a donation too, or alternatively have you thought about setting up a just giving web page, then if people tick gift aid the government will add the tax paid on the donators gift to the fund?


----------

